# syncro glass



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

so i have an 86 qsw and the rear window has the "syncro" etched into it. just curious about this cause out of the other qsw ive seen i havent come across this option? rarity?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: syncro glass (vdubballa2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubballa2008* »_so i have an 86 qsw and the rear window has the "syncro" etched into it. just curious about this cause out of the other qsw ive seen i havent come across this option? rarity?

This is standard for all Syncro models. Any Syncro you have seen without "Syncro" in the defog wires has had its rear window replaced.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Not 'etched'. it's the defroster element
Audi quattros have "quattro" in the rear glass too


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

thanks


----------

